
Howto host 10 WordPress Sites on AWS for under $4/month using EC2 and CloudFront - kozen23
http://www.kozen.de/2018/10/23/migration-wordpress-mariadb-mysql-php-ec2-coudfront/
======
bufferoverflow
I still see no point. I've been paying $6/month for a VPS with 6GB RAM, 4
cores, 200GB HDD. It absolutely annihilates the nano instance. I also run
cloudflare CDN, the free tier is very nice.

It's a powerful enough instance to do 3d rendering on it without killing all
the websites that run on it.

~~~
kozen23
I actually had a VPS before for several years. The problem was that I never
got to enjoy hardware upgrades / lower service costs. The price always stayed
the same and I was not able to easily upgrade to a new machine. After I think
8 years, I finally made that switch away. Now I'm more flexible and at a lower
cost.

But true that, I won't be able to do 3d rendering on that :)

